# 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

Lets get these forums movin!!
So I live in FL. now i but frequently visit jersey 
A) cause my mom lives there and all my old friends 
B) All the shows that happen around there, and Vag enthusiests in general
So I decided to buy a car and leave it my moms. Had to have somthing dub or audi.....had to have 4 wheel drive so i can tear up some snow for once and had to get it quick so i could bring it to waterfest....had to be more then just a beeter.
Perfect solution for me was a V8 Quattro for its price and value (ultra luxury) plus its not the slowest car on the road!
Found one 
1990 Pearlesent White V8Q with blue leather!








So heres my goal 








(dont mind that footer)








not really i just want to clean it up a bit
















i dont know why someone would choose to order a car with completly blue interior when u could get black or tan but to make the best of it i figured blue and silver was a good combo.
So i ripped her apart








then i needed to do some remodeling of the ext.








had an idea








ran wit it








had an idea for the headliner








finished it up 
















































then was lucky enough to find a deal on borbert type t's 
took off the center cap and put on my stock rim center cap and painted the rings came out nice
















brand new rubber 








total package








now i can haul trailers
























euro love at my house!









finally waterfest!
















love this carrr



























































_Modified by 5speedsteve at 8:02 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

tried to see if anyone would bite for it while i was at waterfest so i wasn't broke








still love it 


_Modified by 5speedsteve at 8:10 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

Was that you I saw backing up onto the mountain of dirt in the parking lot?


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (Sir Biggz)*

haha yea i climbed that thing backwards!







but wasnt about to launch it off of it like everyone one was cheering me to do


----------



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

awsome lookin V8!, nice work, is the new interior SS?


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (BooTyBankEr)*

faux ss


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

Looks great.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (yawdi)*

thanks


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

my parents have that same lamp..








\

not sure if I feel the silver on the outside..but the trim on the interior is nice...goes nice with blue..but I like the wood...
good work..wheels suit it


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (jonny_breakz)*

steve you're a big puss you should have launched that thing. F*** you're brother did.


----------



## Thomas1 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (Sam6)*

I was wondering what had become of my old car. I see it is still in good hands.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (Thomas1)*

yea buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif props for a good seller


----------



## 6speedjon (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

yo 5gearqueer thx for burning my v8q thats just what i wanted for christmas


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (6speedjon)*

well i own half of it and if you look at the pictures i only burned the right half of the car !


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 5speedsteve's V8 Quattro 2 week WaterFest Project (5speedsteve)*

What kinda gas mileage that thing get?


----------

